# Who builds a better boat, Gheenoe or RiverHawk?



## Fishmcc

Looking to buy and trying to choose between the two. Opinions needed.


----------



## CAL

They are very much alike as you already know.I prefer the RiverHawk for myself.I think it is built a little better.


----------



## Dub

Most everyone that I know who has gone with that type of boat recently has gone with the Riverhawks.


----------



## rex upshaw

i agree, riverhawk is a great boat.


----------



## rako

I can vouch for the Gheenoe. I had one for over 10 years when I lived in Florida. I bought it used, and then gave it to a friend when I moved. As far as I know it's still floating. There weren't too many places I couldn't get into w/ that old Gheenoe.
I don't know much about the Riverhawk, but it looks very similar. I wouldn't hesitate to buy either one.

Rako


----------



## jason308

They are both good boats, although I have never used a River Hawk.....Some of my buddies back home swear by their Gheenoes though.....


----------



## cowboyron

" I DO "


----------



## Mossy0ak270

Riverhawk!


----------



## TurkeyProof

*True story,,*

An old man once told that the two happiest times in a mans life will be when he buys a boat and when he sells it.


----------



## whitworth

*Now I Thought...*

Gheenoes and River Hawk were the same boat.  Just that Gheenoes sold out their company and a name change resulted. 

Any of you fellas seen a new Gheenoe lately?


----------



## Crabapple Cove

*Better boat*

River Hawk, better built, have owned both! RH factory is in Winder.


----------



## cowboyron

whitworth said:
			
		

> Gheenoes and River Hawk were the same boat.  Just that Gheenoes sold out their company and a name change resulted.
> 
> Any of you fellas seen a new Gheenoe lately?



You are purdy much right.....there was a little more to the story than that. But the River Hawk is an improved and modified Gheenoe.


----------



## GHEENOE'R

Gheenoe never sold the mold to Riverhawk, when the dealership in Ga. fell through years ago, a mold was left and the person who bought the dealership started building there version of the Gheenoe, and called them Riverhawk. I have owned both, the fiberglass quality of the Riverhawk does not compare to the Gheenoe. Check out Customgheenoe.com and look at some of the cool boats. If you have a chance to buy either boat, pick one up, there great.......


----------

